# Will ovulation test stay positive if you are pregnant ????



## SJK

Ok, AF is due in 6 days, My positive ovulation test showed last weekend, anyway if I am lucky enough to be preg, would an ovulation test still show positive now or would it show negitive ?? :wacko:


----------



## Kaelia67

I do know that OV sticks can detect pregnancy but i'm not sure how soon you will keep getting positives on your test. I have read somewhere that some people don't actually get +ov's until after they have already had +hpt's.
Maybe this differ's from person to person though.
This site is good for info regarding test's https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html
Good luck :dust:


----------



## Mervs Mum

I think it can happen but just be careful. If you have a cheapie HPT give it a go to satisfy the POAS urge!


----------



## SJK

so in the 2ww, will this mean that the ovulation should stay positive 
or would it not show positive until there is a positive hpt ?
sorry for being blonde :dohh:


----------



## Michy

I think generally (but obviously everyone is different) your ovulation tests will become negative after ovulation, but then start to get darker again throughout the 2ww.


----------



## bring.it.on

hmmm i did an OPK test a few days after my positive and the line was allmost gone, i did another OPK test Tuesday and the test line was pretty dark, not as dark as the test but allmost, hope thats a sign


----------



## bamafleurdeli

I came across your question on Google. I too just got a POK and BFN but Af is due in 4 days. I have been having what might be PG symptons but not sure. Just wondering if you came up PG or got AF? I am praying PG because that would give me hope. :hug:
Thanks Cooper


----------



## shorty22

I have done the calculations and had cramps after my period finished,,,,,not normal cramps.......i took an ov test and was negative......would it show up negative if the egg has already been fertilised?????


----------



## shorty22

If calculations r correct i should have ovulated or during now but negative...........????????? Confused


----------



## _jellybean_

It took my OP strips about a week after I missed AF to be positive from pregnancy...but my hCG levels were low in the beginning. But the OP strips will be positive if pregnant...just may take some time for hCG levels to build up.


----------



## shorty22

Pleaze could u answer my questions...........its stressing me out a bit!


----------



## shinegir

I have ovulation test trips ive used them all this week and the are dark and i have been feeling sick off and on my nipples hurt and i feel pressure in my lower abdominal or some time pinched feeling could i be pregnant or what could be the other issue i have been stressed but i dont see why the ovulation test strips would look that way Help


----------



## tete

Hi all I'm very new to all this, lost my daughter at 20 weeks in March and we now trying again and just wanted to pick up some handy tips and share others experiances, I have been throu 2x clearblue digi ovulation kits this month kept on not getting a smiley face and started to lose hope then on day 23 in the evening(monday) got a smiley face, done lots of bonking there and then and also on the tues and wed ........... now I've got the 2 week wait ahead....does anyone know how succesful these ovulation kits are? X


----------



## Taramarie x

Hi Tete, did you ever get the answer to this as I am wondering the same????? 

Sorry for your loss I to have just been through the same xx


----------



## LizziesMama

My opk was positive at 13dpo. I dipped an hpt in the same cup of pee and got a faint bfp.


----------



## ilovehim91810

I keep getting positive opk too Ian 10dpo today I tested 8dpo and got bfn I'm testing tomorrow. At 11dpo TX lady's at also 3days late


----------

